# Jim Otar’s Christmas Freebie @ Jon Chevreau's Blog



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

For those interested, Jim Otar is offering a free download of his book, "Unveiling the Retirement Myth", thru Jon Chevreau's blog till Jan 2, 2011.

MB


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Mockingbird said:


> For those interested, Jim Otar is offering a free download of his book, "Unveiling the Retirement Myth", thru Jon Chevreau's blog till Jan 2, 2011.
> 
> MB


This is a very generous offer from Jim. I have read parts of his book. Excellent!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks. Downloaded.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome find, thanks!


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Downloaded as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

*Thanks for sharing*

Thanks, downloaded


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks. Love these eBooks. Great reading for the beach...


----------



## whitby (Nov 17, 2010)

Many thanks!


----------

